# What fits in a Stila empty compact?



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what products from other lines fits in the empty compact.  I tried the Bobbi Brown shadows but they don't fit.  It looks like the Milani blush might, but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you're talking about the pressed powder compact. They have refill powders for that.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 3, 2007)

No, the refillable pan compacts (pic below).


----------



## ms_bloom (Feb 4, 2007)

Bloom eyeshadows fit these palettes. So do the GWP sizes of Stila's Illuminating Powder Foundation and Convertible Color, incidentally.


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Feb 7, 2007)

Stila eye shadow and cheek color fit in them


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4lex04* 

 
_Stila eye shadow and cheek color fit in them_

 



I almost fell on the floor; I meant besides Stila products.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 21, 2007)

What about Nixie pans?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think Make Up For Ever products fit.  Anything with a metal bottom would stay in it because it's magnetic, but MUFE shadows and blushes are very very close in size to the stila products.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think Make Up For Ever products fit. Anything with a metal bottom would stay in it because it's magnetic, but MUFE shadows and blushes are very very close in size to the stila products._

 
I thought about that, I have to try it out at Sephora.  I tried BB but it was too big.


----------



## Susan (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of the larger size eyeshadows are 36mm and don't fit in Stila palettes.  Stila is its own unique size at 35mm.  I think Fresh eyeshadows should fit, or eyeshadows that are obviously smaller.  Here is a older link with the size breakdown of what fits in what.  It hasn't been updated in years, but it still applies here
http://www.makeupresource.com/pans/


----------

